# Enviro frendly pass in Navarre



## axman (May 11, 2011)

Built like a mono rail system pick boat up in sound travel across beach bout 15 feet in air supported by a web of nylon material lower boat in ocean pick one up returning. Look like a roller-coaster ride handle boats up to 30ft county owned no environmental impact just some pipe piling in ground . I would pay $100.00 for round trip it cost me more than that now. Plus having to come back due to sea conditions like Saturday. It could easily be done could have used the BP incident and already have it they had to travel from Pensacola just to clean up a few tarballs.Probably still could get them to do it if we had a active county comm. Just a thought.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Ahahahaaa good luck.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

That is an interesting idea. I don't know how you could get around building a massive breakwater jetty to make it safe on the Gulf side.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Just turn the pier into one long boat ramp. :laughing:


----------



## axman (May 11, 2011)

Look up Bolliger & Mabillard bet they could figure it out and have a design in a month piece of cake to them. May even start a new division for them in enviro boat transfers.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

A catapult would be cheaper...and more fun.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Just anchor a RoRo vessel off Navarre and convert it to boat storage/tanker with available ice machines and bait store.  Rent/sell boat storage and provide shuttle service (via Zodiacs from the beach) for boat owners. All the owners would have to bring is food and drinks. In case of a hurricane, the ship pulls up anchor and moves everything neatly to a safe spot until the storm passes. Boat owners would not have to worry about moving their boats during hurricane threats.


----------



## axman (May 11, 2011)

To obvious my neighbors wouldn't like it unless we could paint butterflies or something on it .


----------



## Kingfish514 (Jan 21, 2009)

How's that work in a rough sea state


----------



## axman (May 11, 2011)

sorta like a lock and dam i suppose or a staging area could be built just a idea but it could be done. Everything would be a positive for area ,Navarre beach kept pristine, values of beach real-estate doubles, closest point to the nipple,save gas then can spend more money. Don't need a 35ft yellow-fin to troll the edge.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*There is no way to defeat the tree huggers, lol. It will happen one day . I hope while I'm able to fish still.*


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Just dig a land-cut already!!! 

With all of the development within the watersheds that feed into the sound, it could use a good periodic flushing-out. The increased salinity can't be much worse than the tons of lawn fertilizer, septic tank effluent, oily run-off, etc that winds up in the bay already.


----------



## axman (May 11, 2011)

The pass in Destin was created by shovels kinda interesting.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

axman said:


> Built like a mono rail system pick boat up in sound travel across beach bout 15 feet in air supported by a web of nylon material lower boat in ocean pick one up returning. Look like a roller-coaster ride handle boats up to 30ft county owned no environmental impact just some pipe piling in ground . I would pay $100.00 for round trip it cost me more than that now. Plus having to come back due to sea conditions like Saturday. It could easily be done could have used the BP incident and already have it they had to travel from Pensacola just to clean up a few tarballs.Probably still could get them to do it if we had a active county comm. Just a thought.


Do you have anymore good ideas?


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

axman said:


> sorta like a lock and dam i suppose or a staging area could be built just a idea but it could be done. Everything would be a positive for area ,Navarre beach kept pristine, values of beach real-estate doubles, closest point to the nipple,save gas then can spend more money. Don't need a 35ft yellow-fin to troll the edge.


I lived on NB for the past ten months ... one of the things I loved about it is no kitschy tourist stores, manageable traffic patterns, only a couple of bars, no hotels (only house & condos), no chain restaurants, no waterparks, no go-kart tracks, no carnival atmosphere, etc. - and if you think the money those things would bring would go toward creating decent paying jobs in the local community, you might want to think again about that.

I think a pass would ruin Navarre Beach.

(besides, I think DOD has a big say in whether there is to be a pass at Navarre & they've been saying "no" from what I've gathered from my reading on the topic.)


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm a recent resident in this area, but I've heard that there used to be a Navarre pass. Can anyone chime in on why it doesn't exist anymore and why there's no effort to reopen one?


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

Interesting idea. The reason the reopening of the pass was shoveled recently was due to the Air Force's conclusion that it would negatively impact their mission due to the increased boat traffic. Nothing to do with environmental factions, although I'm sure they were getting ready to fight it anyways.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I don't understand any one against RE opening the pass in Navarre . What do they have against crystal clear water flushing out the ICW? Not too mention the property value increases, Gulf access for thousands of people , saving gas for those people ( Tree huggers should love that ) that have to drive miles and miles to get to one of the passes. It's just a no brainer. Think about how beautiful it would be as well. Good Lord Juanas would be awesome.*


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

> A catapult would be cheaper...and more fun.


I like this idea.


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

Although a wishful idea, it will never happen unless good ol' mother nature creates one in a big hurricane...and at that point building a pass will be the least of everyone's worries as most everything would be wiped out.

I do hope one day we could get one in past the tree huggers though


----------



## flex (Feb 26, 2013)

TURTLE said:


> *There is no way to defeat the tree huggers, lol. It will happen one day . I hope while I'm able to fish still.*


whats wrong with loving the environment and wanting our kids to enjoy fishing too when they grow up? 

yeah i hope while i'm able to fish still too, considering what your boys BP did to our ocean


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

flex said:


> so you are a sportsman and you hate the environment? talk about the height of hypocrisy !!


I am a sportsman and care about the environment and preserving our fisheries (offshore, inshore, and inland) and hunting areas. But as an engineer I also know there are viable solutions out there can can be implemented to solve many of our "problems" or make life easier. But the fact of the matter is legislation and regulations put in place by "tree huggers" who don't have a common sense way of thinking about proposed engineering solutions will always stand in the way or some pretty amazing projects. And no, I don't want to discuss any DWH oil spill stuff and how that was an engineering related failure :thumbsup:

EDIT: Go figure, you edited your post at 2:28 to include the DWH after I already hit the quote button and started typing my reply...


----------



## axman (May 11, 2011)

No body said anthing about creating jobs.They are allready there . Everytime I see a Mexican working I say there is a lazy american that turned it down. AndyS I guess I need to take my twin 16 year old boy to the couple of bars and show them the new world huh.A enviro pass could be built and no impact on bars turtles or butterflies would be affected . As far as impact you have no idea how this would boost the economy in the area . And the county and the gov. owns all the land duh there will be no development other than beach houses. Dont get to attached AndyS I have seen Katrina up close and personal this island would be history enjoy it while you can pay your insurance and cross you fingers. The pass was opened in the 60s for three months Hurricane Betsy closed it 3 months later it was never built back.There is a natural pass that tries to form every hurricane between here and Pensacola but the dirt-lovers and treehuggers butterfly people want it fixed immediately . Dam Hypocrites


----------



## FLcowboyFan (May 10, 2008)

axman said:


> Built like a mono rail system pick boat up in sound travel across beach bout 15 feet in air supported by a web of nylon material lower boat in ocean pick one up returning. Look like a roller-coaster ride handle boats up to 30ft county owned no environmental impact just some pipe piling in ground . I would pay $100.00 for round trip it cost me more than that now. Plus having to come back due to sea conditions like Saturday. It could easily be done could have used the BP incident and already have it they had to travel from Pensacola just to clean up a few tarballs.Probably still could get them to do it if we had a active county comm. Just a thought.


I have had this exact same thought. Has anyone done it successfully anywhere else? If we could point to a successful model it would make it more reasonable.


----------



## axman (May 11, 2011)

There is one place I heard of that picks boats up in a river system and steams the hulls to prevent the spread of a stripped mussel that is an invasive species I forgot the name of the river system it is in the US though.There are many rail type systems that have been doing this transfer of vessels from one lake or land to another thats been around for years. Even a overground rail could be used with like a boat trailer but adjustable for different size boats could be run by a electric motor and cables . Hell we could even charge the batteries with a wind turbine or solar panels so the Navarre dirt lovers could give their stamp of approval.


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

axman said:


> There is one place I heard of that picks boats up in a river system and steams the hulls to prevent the spread of a stripped mussel that is an invasive species I forgot the name of the river system it is in the US though.There are many rail type systems that have been doing this transfer of vessels from one lake or land to another thats been around for years. Even a overground rail could be used with like a boat trailer but adjustable for different size boats could be run by a electric motor and cables . Hell we could even charge the batteries with a wind turbine or solar panels so the Navarre dirt lovers could give their stamp of approval.


The are multiple places across the globe, but the larger ones like the Krasnoyarsk Dam boat lift come to mind. However, this would be more like what would be needed except bigger and handling more boats at once:


----------



## axman (May 11, 2011)

That is an old method but still effective . I would think that and electric powered system with a two or three boat sling system would be allot more effecient. I still like to look at the roller costers and I can see the picture especially the ones the riders hang down from


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

The problem comes from the Gulf side. You will have to build out into the gulf, so, whatever it is will have to be able to withstand a storm. Then there is the transfer of the vessel from system to gulf under power. You would have to be able to "drive off" of it easily(think about the idiots at a boat ramp). I always envisioned something like this.... multiple rails with rubber rollers like the roll on boat trailers. Think this.... http://www.amazon.com/Dutton-Lainson-Company-6388-Galvanized-Roller/dp/B001HRLLIK/ref=sr_1_22?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1371738668&sr=1-22 on steroids. 
Then in the center a track that is a full loop from side to side that the boats hook up to using a rope that connects to the bow ring. This rope is specifically built for the system so on one end it attaches to the bow ring and on the other end is a gromet of sorts that will fall into a catch that is on the loop. So, picture the hitch of a semi truck but backwards and mechanical so it splits apart at the gulf side. (this may be accomplished by having 2 belt loops. So, you have the rope hanging in the water as you pull up to the sound side, there are rails that guide you to the center and the gromet gets picked up by the reversed trailer hitch, that then pulls you up onto the rollers and over the beach to the gulf side. Once you are at the point where the hitch splits you just drive off. Slowly as you lift the gromet/rope over the bow so as not to have it hitting the hull. Using this method you could have a set of motors(one for backup) that would run the center system. The rollers could scale up to support any size boat and you could even build those rails to lift/drop to fit hull shapes as well. I am probably not explaining this as clearly as I picture it in my head.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

How about this...??:whistling:

You could put an ice machine and a cigar minnow tank onboard. Download 30 lbs of ice into your cooler and fill your bait well while in transit.:thumbup:


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

flex said:


> whats wrong with loving the environment and wanting our kids to enjoy fishing too when they grow up?
> 
> yeah i hope while i'm able to fish still too, considering what your boys BP did to our ocean


hey sparky im pretty sure your boat was made from oil products and also runs on it....:no: hypocrite!


----------



## axman (May 11, 2011)

Just envision a large ski lift with a oval circle with slings and winches that self center the boat in the sound and carry it out past the breakers when it makes its turn let the boat down on shoreside of a wave breaker barrier not to high or obvious slings lower boat in water and continues back to sound unless a boat is waiting to be returned. Very simple machine could run up to 4 slings could be maned like the toll bridge that we all hated .The county or to eat this Idea up and as far as disrupting the mission of the miliatary 3 more years of Obama and that dam island will be for sale they want be no mission.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

axman said:


> No body said anthing about creating jobs.They are allready there . Everytime I see a Mexican working I say there is a lazy american that turned it down. AndyS I guess I need to take my twin 16 year old boy to the couple of bars and show them the new world huh.A enviro pass could be built and no impact on bars turtles or butterflies would be affected . As far as impact you have no idea how this would boost the economy in the area . And the county and the gov. owns all the land duh there will be no development other than beach houses. Dont get to attached AndyS I have seen Katrina up close and personal this island would be history enjoy it while you can pay your insurance and cross you fingers. The pass was opened in the 60s for three months Hurricane Betsy closed it 3 months later it was never built back.There is a natural pass that tries to form every hurricane between here and Pensacola but the dirt-lovers and treehuggers butterfly people want it fixed immediately . Dam Hypocrites


Or you could send your "twin 16 year old boys" down here from _Waynesboro, MS_ & let 'em bus tables & clean condos for a living - I'm sure that'd be a great long-term career field for them. They might even be able to pay their car insurance for the accidents they're gonna have sooner or later on 98 (as if a pass at NB would help _that _situation.)

Fact is ... a pass at NB would ruin the quiet family atmosphere that exists at Navarre Beach, turning it into another Destin/Pensacola Beach - and most of that money would go to corporate interests, not into the local community. It sure wouldn't lower anybody's insurance rates - car or homeowners.

There's a pass 15 miles in either direction ... I say leave Navarre Beach alone. (not that it's ever gonna happen anyway, if you ever studied up on the issue as I have)

That's just my 2 psi - other's opinions may differ.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

AndyS said:


> Or you could send your "twin 16 year old boys" down here from Waynesboro, MS & let 'em bus tables & clean condos for a living - I'm sure that'd be a great long-term career field for them. They might even be able to pay their car insurance for the accidents they're gonna have sooner or later on 98 (as if a pass at NB would help that situation.)
> 
> Fact is ... a pass at NB would ruin the quiet family atmosphere that exists at Navarre Beach, turning it into another Destin/Pensacola Beach - and most of that money would go to corporate interests, not into the local community. It sure wouldn't lower anybody's insurance rates - car or homeowners.
> 
> ...


Preach it brother...

I look at this, the same way I look at people who live near eglin and complain about jet noise....


You knew there wasn't a pass when you moved there. 

And that's my 2 psi.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

AndyS said:


> There's a pass 15 miles in either direction ...


From the Navarre bridge is approximately 27 miles to the Pensacola Pass and 21 miles to the Destin Pass.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Navarre would be a nice quite place if there wasn't any development there at all, residential or otherwise. 

But it is developed, and it is the resulted of the people who live there now. These people knew that there was the potential for further development of the area when they moved there, for the same reason that they moved there.. it's on the "******* Riviera". But you see, their development (house, condo, whatever) is not the problem, it's the guy who shows up after them. They would have preferred that the door be slammed shut on further development right after they finished building _their_ house, condo or whatever. :whistling:


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

flex said:


> whats wrong with loving the environment and wanting our kids to enjoy fishing too when they grow up?
> 
> yeah i hope while i'm able to fish still too, considering what your boys BP did to our ocean


*Please provide me with ONE environmentally damaging thing the pass ( Which was closed un naturally by the way ) would do and I will look at it. No one has provided that to date. I love our fishery and have 4 different kinds of Marine Biologist in my immediate family which all say it would be a great thing for all around the area. For example, just a few days ago or last weekend, a warning was issue about high bacteria levels in this exact area we are talking about. That would have never happened had the pass been there. If your talking about new construction and Navarre turning into Destin I can understand that , but that has NOTHING to do with the pass. It has every thing to do with the people issuing permits to new business construction jobs. The pass is NOT the issue at all. There is NO downside to opening it up. All other discussions about what people THINK will happen because it's there is nothing but circumstantial . The Tree Hugger stance has NO legs and should be dropped from the talks about that pass all together.:thumbsup:*

*Oh, and I have no idea what you meant by " My Boys at BP" I have never worked for BP so I don't understand the comment.*


----------



## axman (May 11, 2011)

Well a person cant even start a logical conversation about a pass in Navarre and I do travel the 27 miles to the pass very frequently to fish. Not 15. All I did was to try to open an idea and compromise an alternative method of entering and exiting the Gulf which will be accepted by all involved. I do have a place on the island so most of the time my boys are handy if you need a table busted.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Play'N Hooky said:


> Navarre would be a nice quite place if there wasn't any development there at all, residential or otherwise.
> 
> But it is developed, and it is the resulted of the people who live there now. These people knew that there was the potential for further development of the area when they moved there, for the same reason that they moved there.. it's on the "******* Riviera". But you see, their development (house, condo, whatever) is not the problem, it's the guy who shows up after them. They would have preferred that the door be slammed shut on further development right after they finished building _their_ house, condo or whatever. :whistling:


Lots of lots still available on NB .... some for less than 50k even. Lots of places to lease long-term or just for your week vacation as well. I leased a great place (2000 sqft soundside w/3 car garage and a dock) for $1500 a month this past year (just moved a few weeks ago) & I'm looking hard at some lots for sale now. I didn't notice any particular _exclusivity_ when living out there. There's some hi-dollar places .... and some not-so hi-dollar. What I did notice was a lot of peacefulness, a sense it was safe, and a lot of nice family folk I met on the beach that come to vacation there every year.

What NB doesn't need is: Fudpuckers, Red Lobster, McDonalds, Golden Corral, Joe's Crabshack, a Waterpark, three Go-kart tracks, by-the-night hotel/motels, more high-rises, dolphin cruises, party fishing boats, fake pirate ship cruises, a Ferris Wheel, three "Alvin's Islands", six dance nightclubs playing hip-hop music till 3 a.m., and a maybe even a carnival to boot - (oh, and the minimum wage jobs that come with those businesses -where are those folks gonna live, btw?) While we're at it, perhaps we could add in a shooting or stabbing every Saturday night.

Hey, I like to fish as much as the next guy ... and done a bit off my kayak & the beach this past year (in the market for a new boat now), but NB doesnt' need a pass. If the Gulf wants to make one, fine, but otherwise ..... the people who would benefit primarily for one would be corporate interests who don't live around here (& I've met some fine folk since I've been here) - and the downsides would be greater than the upside.

Maybe this ole Mississippi boy is relatively new to living on the "Redeck Riviera" .... but that's just my 2 psi on the issue.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

I just used that thing yesterday...not bad cut down a whole bunch of time for me.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

AndyS said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dH-gnMSzmtI


Hard to disagree with a man with such good taste in music...

 :thumbsup:


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

TURTLE said:


> *Please provide me with ONE environmentally damaging thing the pass ( Which was closed un naturally by the way ) would do and I will look at it. No one has provided that to date. I love our fishery and have 4 different kinds of Marine Biologist in my immediate family which all say it would be a great thing for all around the area. For example, just a few days ago or last weekend, a warning was issue about high bacteria levels in this exact area we are talking about. That would have never happened had the pass been there. If your talking about new construction and Navarre turning into Destin I can understand that , but that has NOTHING to do with the pass. It has every thing to do with the people issuing permits to new business construction jobs. The pass is NOT the issue at all. There is NO downside to opening it up. All other discussions about what people THINK will happen because it's there is nothing but circumstantial . The Tree Hugger stance has NO legs and should be dropped from the talks about that pass all together.:thumbsup:*
> 
> *Oh, and I have no idea what you meant by " My Boys at BP" I have never worked for BP so I don't understand the comment.*


Seems the arguments for a Navarre Pass are primarily economic, not environmental ... so why do any arguments against one have to be only "environmental?"

I think there's a lot of economic/quality-of-life arguments against rampant commercial development of Navarre Beach (which is what a pass would no-doubt bring with it), and from what I've seen I certainly don't trust local authorities to ensure that development is done responsibly.





As to environmental, this is not a formal study ... but more of a professional geological opinion:


> Below is the text of a 1988 letter written by James P. Morgan, geologist, sent to the West Florida Regional Planning Council. While his letter is dated in some respects, his major points merit serious consideration.
> 
> "JAMES P. MORGAN
> GEOLOGIST
> ...


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

This dead horse has been beaten many tines before.


----------



## Just One Fish (Sep 28, 2007)

I vote for a tunnel. Lets just go under the island.


----------



## FLcowboyFan (May 10, 2008)

What do you think he would say to the Destin Jetties and pass if he were asked? That is not a natural inlet! How many would say we should close the passes in Destin and maybe even Pensacola to ensure stability of the westward islands?

Currently the moms beach area near the site of the old pass is unsafe to swim in. Would this be the case with an interchange of water through a pass? Is the trapped water with high levels of fertilizer and other runoff contaminants that build up good for the environment? Are the fish affected by this?

I think the real reason that a pass will not happen in Navarre is that it is a threat to both Pensacola and Destin. Navarre is the closest area to the best fishing grounds and it would require less gas to get there and back which would pull business away from the other passes.




AndyS said:


> Seems the arguments for a Navarre Pass are primarily economic, not environmental ... so why do any arguments against one have to be only "environmental?"
> 
> I think there's a lot of economic/quality-of-life arguments against rampant commercial development of Navarre Beach (which is what a pass would no-doubt bring with it), and from what I've seen I certainly don't trust local authorities to ensure that development is done responsibly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

FLcowboyFan said:


> I think the real reason that a pass will not happen in Navarre is that it is a threat to both Pensacola and Destin. Navarre is the closest area to the best fishing grounds and it would require less gas to get there and back which would pull business away from the other passes.


This.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

...


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

East pass wasnt artificially made was it? Im fairly certain it was a natural pass. Yes, man has helped to keep it open, but its not like Choctawhatchee Bay was a big ass lake until some one picked up a shovel and turned it into a "bay"


----------



## FLcowboyFan (May 10, 2008)

JD7.62 said:


> East pass wasnt artificially made was it? Im fairly certain it was a natural pass. Yes, man has helped to keep it open, but its not like Choctawhatchee Bay was a big ass lake until some one picked up a shovel and turned it into a "bay"


Actually I've talked to a number of charter boat captains that say just that. They were catching fresh water fish out of it before it was opened. I can't say for sure there wasn't some inflow of water but it wasn't a pass like it is now. That's why the jetties are there.


----------



## FLcowboyFan (May 10, 2008)

This tells the story http://www.sweetheartcruises.com/destin_history.htm


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

FLcowboyFan said:


> Actually I've talked to a number of charter boat captains that say just that. They were catching fresh water fish out of it before it was opened. I can't say for sure there wasn't some inflow of water but it wasn't a pass like it is now. That's why the jetties are there.


Thats not true, the EP is marked on early maps from the 1700's.


----------



## axman (May 11, 2011)

It is man made go to the destin fish musuem across the bridge and carry Andy S with you please you will actually learn something. That bay was fresh water.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

The pass was there naturally, not in any way shape or form in the way it is today, or even its present location, however, there was an inlet there. 

Do some research man. Yes, the EP as it is and where it is today was dug out BUT there was an inlet the area naturally already. Union ships blockaded the inlet during the Civil War and took shots at Ft. Walton. Why would they put a blockade there if there was no inlet for at least small vessels to get in and out of? 

Im no expert in this but I an use the google machine and there is PLENTY of evidence indicating a natural inlet connecting Choctowhatchee Bay and the Gulf.

Map from the early 1700's which according to my math is a few years prior to 1928...


----------



## FLcowboyFan (May 10, 2008)

That's a cool map....what's funny about this topic is that the island has huge cuts in his map. One of which looks like the old Navarre pass location. 



JD7.62 said:


> The pass was there naturally, not in any way shape or form in the way it is today, or even its present location, however, there was an inlet there.
> 
> Do some research man. Yes, the EP as it is and where it is today was dug out BUT there was an inlet the area naturally already. Union ships blockaded the inlet during the Civil War and took shots at Ft. Walton. Why would they put a blockade there if there was no inlet for at least small vessels to get in and out of?
> 
> ...


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I noticed that too, I use to fish some in the area of the old Navarre pass and its easy to see that it wouldnt take much of a storm open it back up.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

FLcowboyFan said:


> This tells the story http://www.sweetheartcruises.com/destin_history.htm


 
Good read


Just wait until dark and go dig a ditch and let mother nature do the rest.


----------



## axman (May 11, 2011)

Go to Destin fishing Museum info says man made everybody's houses were flooding they dug and exsiting inlet one night with shovels when they reached the gulf the result was incredible with the amount of water escaping the bay. Info is before Google AG. AL Gore lol


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> Good read
> 
> 
> Just wait until dark and go dig a ditch and let mother nature do the rest.


You would need to do it at a time when there was a large tide differential between the bay and the gulf. Like....tonight!!:thumbup:


----------



## HaoleByTheSea (Oct 24, 2012)

Did someone say manageable traffic patterns? It took 45 minutes to cross the bridge yesterday trying to get off the island. To say NB is not touristy is not really correct. I'd be more worried about more of those high rise hotels than a way to launch boats. I've been here for just over a year and the fact that you cannot launch a boat on the gulf anywhere near, nor access the gulf without accessing one of the distant passes, amazes me and anyone who has visited me.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

HaoleByTheSea said:


> Did someone say manageable traffic patterns? It took 45 minutes to cross the bridge yesterday trying to get off the island. To say NB is not touristy is not really correct. I'd be more worried about more of those high rise hotels than a way to launch boats. I've been here for just over a year and the fact that you cannot launch a boat on the gulf anywhere near, nor access the gulf without accessing one of the distant passes, amazes me and anyone who has visited me.


And that is why I got a kayak! :whistling: ANOTHER wahoo was caught off the beach in Navarre by a yakker this morning. :notworthy:


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

A Navarre Pass would ruin property values on NB.
Who wants a property downstream of any pass?
Go to Johnson Beach/Perdido Key............90% of the time we have murky brown water being flushed out of Pensacola Pass.
Same for west of Destin Pass to east of Navarre until it dilutes enough to look pretty again.
Same for Perdido Pass too.
Navarre Beach and the pass location are too close to one another.


----------



## axman (May 11, 2011)

Go back to original post dirt-lovers are already shit-canning alternative idea and digging a ditch. Bashing BP and development but driving cars across the bridge to enjoy the island. Why not park at the Butterfly House and paddle or swim to the island .Would be 100% all natural some people walk around with blinders on. Probably only a few know what that means lol.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I live near and drive in Destin all the time. I can tell you NB is so much nicer drive than in Destin, you can actually see the beach in NB. There is no better motorcycle ride in this area than the ride between NB and a Pensacola Beach.


----------



## HaoleByTheSea (Oct 24, 2012)

I find it hilarious that Axman posts, and there are repeated comments about tree huggers... get 'em Axman!


----------



## axman (May 11, 2011)

What the hell has a motorcycle have to do with a Navarre Pass


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

axman said:


> It is man made go to the destin fish musuem across the bridge and carry Andy S with you please you will actually learn something. That bay was fresh water.


And what is it do you suppose I would learn? 

I oppose a Navarre Pass because of the detrimental effect the commerce would have on the atmosphere & traffic at Navarre Beach ... not so much for any environmental reason.

You should try _actually reading _what people say rather than making blanket assumptions about what they think simply because they don't agree with you.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Outside9 said:


> I live near and drive in Destin all the time. I can tell you NB is so much nicer drive than in Destin, you can actually see the beach in NB. There is no better motorcycle ride in this area than the ride between NB and a Pensacola Beach.


Build a pass at Navarre and all that will change. 

Place will become just another traffic congested tourist trap .... oh, but some real estate investors and developers will make bundle & there will be lots of minimum wage jobs for the locals - there's the bright side for ya!


----------

